# Late-season elk bow hunting licenses available in New Mexico



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Late-season bow hunting licenses available in New Mexico

http://www.kobtv.com/index.cfm?viewer=s ... TOPSTORIES

Last Update: 10/12/2006 9:03:00 AM
By: Associated Press

SANTA FE (AP) - The state Department of Game and Fish says late-season elk licenses and deer permits will be available to bow hunters starting next week.

The hunts are open only to those who did not draw a license or permit for deer and elk hunts earlier this season.

The agency will have 405 archery elk licenses and 349 deer permits available on-line and in person at its offices in Albuquerque, Las Cruces, Raton, Roswell and Santa Fe.

They'll be available as of Tuesday on a first-come, first-served basis and will be good for specified big game management units in November and December.

The agency said the late-season elk archery hunts are meant to offer additional chances to hunt without severely impacting the state's elk herds. The bag limit is one mature bull elk with six or more points on at least one antler.

Elk license fees are $89 for residents and $541 for non-residents. Deer license fees are $39 for residents and $355 for non-residents.

--Ryan


----------

